# Dyslexia-Specific Schools in Canada



## Berni123 (Aug 26, 2012)

*Can anyone recommend any fantastic dyslexia-specific schools in Canada?* 

We have a 9yo dyslexic son, and there are no dyslexia-specific schools in Australia. Any advice or information given will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## nomadwannabe (Aug 12, 2012)

Berni123 said:


> *Can anyone recommend any fantastic dyslexia-specific schools in Canada?*
> 
> We have a 9yo dyslexic son, and there are no dyslexia-specific schools in Australia. Any advice or information given will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Which part of Canada? Geographically, it is a huge country!

In Mississauga, just outside of Toronto, there is a good school called Team who specializes in teaching kids with most learning disabilities. Class sizes are small, I think about 8 to 1 and goes from Kindergarten to Grade 8


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

A lot of private schools will address this issue (or at least, they will say they do so ;-) ).
But I have never heard of public/catholic schools in the Greater Toronto Area that are specific for special needs such as dyslectic people. Schools do offer special guidance for kids with special needs, but Inclusion is the word in Ontario. Don't know about other provinces. So I think you will have to look into private schools.


----------



## Berni123 (Aug 26, 2012)

EVHB said:


> A lot of private schools will address this issue (or at least, they will say they do so ;-) ).
> But I have never heard of public/catholic schools in the Greater Toronto Area that are specific for special needs such as dyslectic people. Schools do offer special guidance for kids with special needs, but Inclusion is the word in Ontario. Don't know about other provinces. So I think you will have to look into private schools.


Many thanks for your helpful reply. I assume we will only find what we are looking for in a private school. Cheers,
Berni


----------



## Berni123 (Aug 26, 2012)

nomadwannabe said:


> Which part of Canada? Geographically, it is a huge country!
> 
> In Mississauga, just outside of Toronto, there is a good school called Team who specializes in teaching kids with most learning disabilities. Class sizes are small, I think about 8 to 1 and goes from Kindergarten to Grade 8


Many thanks for your helpful reply. I will look into 'TEAM school. 

Cheers,
Berni


----------



## nomadwannabe (Aug 12, 2012)

Berni123 said:


> Many thanks for your helpful reply. I assume we will only find what we are looking for in a private school. Cheers,
> Berni


Yes, you will have to look at private schools, although an LD child in a public school in Ontario is entitled to have a teacher's aide 1 hour per week (or maybe it's 1 hour per day) work with her/him one to one. 

There is also Star Academy in Mississauga. I think they also offer smaller class sizes. Also Chisholm in Oakville, although I think that starts at Grade 7. They have tutoring as well


----------



## structured01 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Orton-Gillingham*

Berni,

A close friend of my family runs the Claremont School in Toronto, they use the Orton-Gillingham approach (google it for more info) for Dyslexic learners. Apparently it has been validated through research to help those with Dyslexia.

Also, I know of another school in Ottawa which also uses the Orton-Gillingham approach. Try googling Mindware Academy.

Good luck in your search for a school in Canada!
Cheers, John in Ottawa


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I see you posted the same question in the USA section of this forum, and in the UK section. But before looking for a school, it might be better to find out if you qualify for a visa for the US or Canada? (but maybe one of you is a US or Canadian citizen already?)


----------



## canadian citizen (Aug 25, 2012)

EVHB said:


> I see you posted the same question in the USA section of this forum, and in the UK section. But before looking for a school, it might be better to find out if you qualify for a visa for the US or Canada? (but maybe one of you is a US or Canadian citizen already?)


To the original poster.....

It only took me 3 seconds to find this using Google.

The Ontario Dyslexia Association.

Who better to ask for information, than a group that represents dyslexic kids, and is in Ontario ? 

click here

The International Dyslexia Association Ontario Branch - ONBIDA, language-based learning disability

Jim B

Toronto.


----------

